# Alatul Concerto for Kaval and Flute



## raspotin (Aug 7, 2011)

guys i need help






it's a mix between mozart music and egyptian music 
listen to the very beginning of the piece 
it's very familiar .... but i don't know which of mozart works is this ?
any help !!


----------

